
Ask HN: Simple administration of a Postgresql HA cluster? - isoos
Postgresql is my go-to database for a couple of years, but so far I had operated most of my DBs on a single machine with ad-hoc backups. I&#x27;m also operating a CockroachDB cluster, and I really like the simple administration of it: joining and upgrading a node is seamless. It has some rough edges, but most of the time it doesn&#x27;t take more than a few minutes of my time.<p>Is there a similarly simple cluster administration for Postgres? Ideally it should be dockerized, multi-master (master-slave may be a fallback if everything else is there), and at minimum capable of electing a new master and continuing operations.<p>What are the tools that you are currently using for such setup?
======
mb4nck
There are no good multi-master solution with a HA focus available for
Postgres, at least no open source ones.

The patroni project checks most of your other requirements:
docker/containerized design with leader election/continuing operation via etcd
or another external DCS. Not sure how easy upgrades are but I think the
procedure is at least documented.

